# Slot car track in northern indiana



## thayerracing (Aug 17, 2008)

Just wanting to know if there are any slot car tracks in northern indiana????


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What scale?


----------



## thayerracing (Aug 17, 2008)

1/24.....


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

i'm interested in any scale.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne has a slot car track and very active racing program. Check here: www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I just checked and it doesn't appear the slot car racing link is working. I know they are working on updating the website. You may want to get on one of their threads on HobbyTalk or call and talk to Dale. He is race director and a good guy.


----------



## thayerracing (Aug 17, 2008)

thats HO tho i thought


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We race 2 different classes of tjets and afx magna traction,on 3 different tracks,at Park lane hobbies we race on a tomy road course at ALS we race on a Aurora lock and joiner road course,and at my house we race on a TKO road course.All tracks are 4 lane and have track mate timing and power.WE are a friendly group and we have about 18 racers that come and go,we usually have about 10-12 racers at most events.My next race is Dec 18.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I can tell ya that if your looking for HO scale racing in that area ...take Brownie up on his offer ! The guys in that group at ANY of those locations are terrific to hang with ! I used to race and hang with them when i lived in IL . Traveling to IN was a joy and a blast each time to get a chance to hang with IMHO some of the funnest guys your ever gonna meet !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Ho tracks*

Come on out (I) will even lone you some of my original tjet and Afx cars and I am sure other loner cars can be had by this group.
See Ya Soon
Bart (crosley)


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

+1 Usually plenty of cars around.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have made it to Mishawaka from my house in 50 min.But that was on the toll road in the vette!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

There are 2 1/24th tracks in Mishawaka. Thazer Raceway and Thunder Valley


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

when and what does thunder valley run?


----------



## thayerracing (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea where are they at ????


----------

